# Baker's Ammonia



## varsha (Aug 23, 2004)

I want to make cookies and for that I need baker's ammonia. I don't know any brand of edible ammonia. Can somebody please tell me the brand name of any baker's ammonia? Is it a powder or a liquid? Please guide me on this.



Thanks

Varsha


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

Here's a URL for their on-line catalog. The brand seems to be LorAnn Oils. http://shop.bakerscatalogue.com.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome, Varsha!  

I moved your question to this board because our bakers know everything about baking ingredients! :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Amonium bicarbonate (that may be wrong)is usually available at bakery supply co. Be careful when using.
We used to haze the rookies buy opening a 10# bucket and fake smelling, then asking the rookie to take a big wiff to see if it was alright. They usually hit the floor in a matter of seconds. This is such a cruel industry(proud to be a part of it)"talking 30yrs ago"


----------



## varsha (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank U all for your replies.

Varsha


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Will someone tell me what this is and what it's used for? I've never heard of it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Also available in small packages at Sweet Celebrations - www.sweetc.com


----------



## salvatore (Sep 22, 2004)

We used to do the same thing to our apprentices...heck, they did it to me when i was apprentacing. Nowadays, the only thing i use Amonium for is in some biscotti recepies although i've seen some of the more "old school" chefs using it still in their Pate a Choux.


----------

